#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Ist es noch Liebe? >

## lucy230279

hallo, 
hatte gehofft, dieses thema hier nicht öffnen zu müssen, aber ich weiß nimmer weiter.
bin mit meinem freund 9,5 jahre zusammen, wohnen tun wir schon seit fast 9 jahren zusammen. wir arbeiten beide vollzeit und sehen uns selten vor 20.00 daheim. aller 2-3 wochen muss ich auch samstags arbeiten.
ich weiß dass er mich von ganzem herzen liebt, aber ich bin mir nicht mehr so sicher ob ich das noch tu'
habt ihr ne ahnung, wie ich das rausbekommen kann, ob es noch liebe ist? was unterscheidet denn liebe von einer sehr guten freundschaft, nur das körperliche?
was macht ihr, um eure liebe frisch zu halten? wann gebe ich den kampf auf? 
über ein paar antworten würd ich mich sehr freuen.

----------


## Obelix1962

*Liebe kommt vom Herzen*  *Sie ist das kribbeln am Morgen aber auch die Sorge am Abend* *Sie ist allgegenwärtig* *Sie ist wie sie ist* *Sie befriedigt uns und unsere Mitmenschen* *Sie verursacht aber auch Schmerz*  *Pflege Sie und Sie bleibt Dir erhalten !*

----------


## lucy230279

danke obelix, wenn es nur so einfach wäre, seufz...

----------


## Obelix1962

Ich hatte vergessen:  *Liebe ist nicht einfach* *Liebe ist Regen* *Liebe ist oft Sturm* *Lieben tut der Angler den Wurm*  *Liebe ihn wie Du Dich selbst* *Liebe als Spiel die bringt nicht viel*  *Liebe sollte Liebe sein* *bei Liebe ist man immer zu zwein*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Liebe ist nicht einfach sonst könnte es jeder...
Liebe ist ein Kampf jeden Tag aufs neue die Liebe und das Vertrauen des anderen verdienen... 
Natürlich ist das mehr oder weniger im übertragenen Sinne gemeint.... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*Wir arbeiten jeden Tag an unserer Liebe und unserer Beziehung, wir reden viel, aber wir reden uns nicht tot! Jeder hat seine Freiräume und jeder genießt die Zeit, die wir zusammen verbringen. 
Allein die Frage "ist es noch Liebe" zeugt doch schon davon, daß es keine Liebe mehr ist. Wer liebt, der stellt nicht in Frage, sondern genießt und lebt diese Liebe aus.... 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

hallo andrea, 
da magst du recht haben. wir hatten gestern nach heftigen streit, heute ein langes gespräch und versuchen es jetzt noch mal..

----------


## Teetante

*Ach Lucy, der Versuch reicht oft nicht, IHR müsst es wollen... und die Liebe leben mit allen Höhen und Tiefen.... 
LG, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

Liebe Lucy,
ich glaube, eine Pauschal-Antwort gibt es nicht. 
Ich kann dir nur schreiben, was ich aus meiner Erfahrung und dem Erleben bei Freundinnen und langjährigen Nachbarn kenne. 
Auch bei einer großen Liebe entsteht nach einer gewissen Zeit (meistens) ein "Alltag", das Prickeln läßt nach. Dafür entwickelt sich ein Gefühl von Vertrautheit und Sicherheit, man kennt die Schwächen des anderen und weiß, er/sie sieht über die eigenen Fehler weg. 
Um die Liebe lebendig zu halten, muss man sie pflegen. Dinge gemeinsam tun, das ist ungeheuer wichtig. Wenn ihr wenig Zeit füreinander habt ist das um so wichtiger. Könnt ihr denn noch miteinander reden? Hast du Lust, mit ihm Pläne zu schmieden? 
Natürlich muss auch jeder "was eigenes" haben, du Volleyball, ich Kegelabend oder so, und dann wieder gerne nach Hause kommen. 
Aber ob es noch Liebe ist oder nur Freundschaft oder gar Gewohnheit, das muss jeder für sich selbst herausfinden.  
In meinem Bekanntenkreis gab es in letzter Zeit recht viele Trennungen, auch mit Kindern. Immer hat sich die Frau getrennt, auch wenn sie sich schlechter gestellt hat, geklagt über Gleichgültigkeit bzw. Bequemlichkeit des Mannes. 
Auch bei uns kommt es vor, dass ich manchmal am liebsten die Flucht ergreifen würde, aber dann kann ich mir ein Leben ohne ihn doch nicht vorstellen, sehe wieder, was ich an ihm trotz allem anderen so mag - und es ist gut. 
Dein letzter Satz nagt an mir: "Wann gebe ich den Kampf auf?" . Ist es ein Kampf? Hast du damit vielleicht deine Frage unbewußt schon selbst beantwortet? Oder hast du nur eine depressive Phase, weil die Krankheiten dich ausbremsen?
Ich wollte, ich könnte dir mehr helfen. 
Ganz liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## lucy230279

danke ute und alle anderen,
ich weiß das zu schätzen, dass ihr mir zur seite steht..
wir haben uns heute lange unterhalten, was sich ändern muss, mehr zeit miteinander verbringen usw..
mit der krankheit, naja, ich muss mich damit abfinden, allerdings würde ich mich freuen, wenn er da auch mehr interesse zeigen würde..
wir wissen beide, dass es die letzte chance ist und werden alles daran setzen ,um es zu erhalten.
aber ich kann gefühle nicht erzwingen..
ich werde mich am montag wieder in die arbeit stürzen.. 
nachdenkliche grüße
von der lucy

----------


## mämchen

Guckt mal, ob ihr kleine Rituale einführen könnt. Nach dem heute-journal zehn Minuten um den Block gehen und reden oder gemeinsam abends dir Brote für den nächsten Tag schmieren - alles was geht nutzen zum reden und miteinander lachen. 
Am Montag in die Arbeit stürzen - das hört sich schon wieder nach Flucht und Verdrängung an. Aber das ist, glaube ich, allzu normal, sich mit solchen Probs auseinanderzusetzen kostet Kraft und ist sehr anstrengend.
Ich wünsche dir eine gute Nacht, 
Ute

----------


## lucy230279

danke ute, ich werde mich bemühen.
schlaf schön..

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Lucy,  die Liebe (nicht mit Verknalltheit zu verwechseln) ist wie eine Pflanze, die beständig gepflegt werden will. Es nutzt nichts, das schöne junge Pflänzchen anfangs liebevoll zu betütteln, um es später zu vernachlässigen. Vernachlässigt wird es zwangsläufig eingehen.  An der Liebe muss man permanent arbeiten. Das mit den Ritualen ist ein guter Tipp. Sitzt man zusammen, sollte man sich für die Belange des anderen interessieren, auch wenn's für einen selbst vielleicht weniger spannend ist.  :Smiley:  Gemeinsame Pläne können ebenfalls Wunder wirken. Und nicht zu vergessen: Täglich eine verbalisierte Wertschätzung! Wir sollten uns immer vergegenwärtigen, dass unser Partner ein beseeltes Wesen ist wie wir selbst. Es gibt gute und miese Tage, das geht natürlich nicht immer parallel.  Kürzlich sagte eine alte Bäuerin (94 Jahre alt) zu mir, dass sie seit 75 Jahren verheiratet sei. Sie wurde damals mit einem Bauern (heute 99 Jahre alt) zwangsverheiratet, den sie kaum kannte und in den sie schon gar nicht verliebt war. Sie sagte, sie sei mit ihrem Mann seit über 60 Jahren glücklich, sie liebe ihn über alles, er sei der beste Mann der Welt. Nach Adam Riese bleiben aber knapp 15 Jahre, die anscheinend nicht soooo rosig waren. Nichtsdestotrotz hatte mich die Schilderung der alten Frau sehr beeindruckt.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Julchen

hallo Lucy,
ich glaube eine allgemein gültige Formel, ob es noch Liebe ist, könnte ich nicht festlegen. Es ist für mich sehr individuell. 
Eigentlich war mein Mann gar nicht mein Typ, ich habe zuerst nur seine Stimme gehört und ich fühlte mich so gut, als wir uns sahen, haben wir uns peng verliebt - 7 Monate später waren wir verheiratet. 
Es gab Zeiten, da hätte ich ihn gut auf den Mond schießen können  und wo ich mir gar nicht mehr so sicher war, ob ich ihn überhaupt noch liebe. Wir sind so gegensätzlich wie man nur gegensätzlich sein kann und in Zeiten, wo ich mich veränderte oder er, kam das genau zum Ausdruck. 
Was zu allen Zeiten jedoch immer war: wir haben uns gegenseitig zugehört und wir waren/sind ehrlich zueinander.  Das ist für mich eine sehr gute Basis, ich fühle mich dabei frei, ich darf so sein wie ich bin.  
Es gibt Zeiten, wo ich sehr gerne mit meinem Mann flirte. Wir gehen im Alltag höflich miteinander um. Wenn es mal Zeiten gibt, wo die Liebe keine äußere Form findet, so gibt es immer die Achtung voreinander und wir wollen uns gegenseitig unterstützen - auch das ist eine Basis, irgendwann stellt sich dann wieder dieses Kribbelgefühl ein.  
Am 18.3. feiern wir unseren 30. Hochzeitstag. 
Wir haben uns heute gegenseitig eine wunderschöne Liebeserklärung gesagt. 
Ich wünsche dir, 
dass ihr die  Klippen gut umschiffen könnt, 
immer mehr Bausteine für eine gute Partnerschaft findet, 
dass ihr Zeit füreinander findet und 
last not least
die Liebe und das Leben miteinander genießen könnt 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Lucy! 
Was ich viel entscheidender finde wie die Zeit, die man sich sieht, finde ich, wie man die Zeit die man hat, miteinander verbringt. Ich finde es, wie weiter oben schon manchmal beschrieben z.B. wichtig, dass auch jeder seine eigenen Hobbies oder Freizeitbeschäftigungen haben sollte.
Man sollte sich auch immer wieder neue Dinge zu erzählen haben, wenn man sich unterhält und nicht unbedingt immer wieder beim gleichen landet.
Wichtig sind auch gemeinsame Zukunftsgedanken. Wie siehst du dich in 20 Jahren? Wie sieht er sich in 20 Jahren? Taucht er fest in so einem Gedanken bei dir auf oder eher verschwommen. 
Was hält dich eigentlich bei deinem Freund? Was schätzt du an ihm? Sind es Dinge, die er kürzlich erst (für euch) getan hat, oder ist es mehr etwas, was er in der Vergangenheit getan hat? 
Was für eine Rolle spielt Gewohnheit in eurer Beziehung? 
Das sind in meinen Augen ein paar Fragen, die bei der großen Frage, wie viel Liebe vorhanden ist, weiter helfen können.  
Eine genaue Antwort auf deine Frage kann ich dir aber auch nicht geben. Dass es noch wirkliche Liebe man einfach immer wieder an anderen Kleinigkeiten. 
Liebe Grüße und ich wünsche dir viel viel Glück!  :zl_good_luck_cut: 
Julia

----------


## lucy230279

ach ja, die liebe..*seufz*

----------


## Obelix1962

@lucy 
Ich hoffe Du hast Deine Liebe jetzt auf die richtige Spur gebracht

----------


## lucy230279

*drucks*
naja, irgendwie nich nicht so richtig.. ich weiß doch auch nicht..

----------


## Obelix1962

@Lucy 
ach wo ist den ein Selbstvertrauen geblieben. 
Du bist doch hier im Forum auch sehr offen und vermittelst dies soooo oft

----------


## lucy230279

ja, obelix,
das kann ich gut, oder? :Smiley:  
aber ehrlich gesagt nur bei anderen, ich geb mir mühe, glaub mir, es ist ein langer ´weg.
anderen mut machen, in den arm nehmen, vertrauen geben, das konnte ich schon immer gut. aber irgendwer hat irgendwann gesagt, dass ich dabei mich selbst vergessen hab und nun isses eben gerade mal so.
ich schaff das schon irgendwie. und mit eurer hilfe hab ich bisher alles irgendwie geschafft,
danke. :Smiley:

----------


## Obelix1962

@lucy 
schau schon hast Du es wieder gefunden dein vertrauen in Dich.
Nimm es mit ins Bett, schlafe darüber und morgen Früh stell Dich vor den Spiegel und sage Dir: Ich bin die Lucy, bis hierher hab ich es geschafft, mir geht es besser wie anderen und wird es auch in Zukunft so gehen.
Viel viel Dank auch an Dich, du hast dem Forum auch mit Leben eingehaucht und warst zur richtigen Zeit kritisch. 
Und jetzt ab ins Bett, schlafe gut und tief und geh Morgen und in Zukunft weiter mit dem Elan wie seither Deinen Weg (denn den Du für Dich gewählt hast)

----------


## lucy230279

@obelix, 
vielen dank für deine worte, die mein herz erwärmen  :Smiley:  
ich hoffe doch, dass ich auch weiterhin dem forum treu bleiben darf? (das klang bei dir so endgültig?)
ins bett kann ich noch nicht, aber bald..

----------


## Obelix1962

@Lucy, 
entschuldige meine Direktheit in manchen Beiträgen, ich rede aber nicht gern um den heißen Brei herum und packe die Probleme gern beim Schopf.
Probleme bescheren einen viel zu großen Zeitverlust.
Du selbst hast das bestimmt schon 100000 mal gehört
Zeit ist Geld, Geld allein macht aber nicht glücklich.

----------


## lucy230279

@obelix, 
also, ich bleib euch weiterhin treu, wenn ich darf.  :Smiley:  
ich hätte mich hier vielleicht net so offenbaren sollen, aber ich fühle mich hier so wohl und mir würde es noch viel schlechter gehn, oder gar nich mehr, wenn es euch nicht gäbe...

----------


## Obelix1962

@lucy, 
mit dem Alter kommt die Erfahrung! 
Dich hier zu haben ist ja auch eine tolle Sache, ich wünschte mir es hätten mehr Juser hier aus dem Forum solchen Elan wie Du. 
Aber auch der Besucher der hier viel liest ist ein gerne gesehenes Mitglied in unserer gelustren Runde (denke halt immer dran es gibt verschiedene Forumsbereiche) diesen würd ich am liebsten zu mehr Mut beim schreiben ermutigen. 
Aber nicht jeder ist nun mal so offen wie wir (auch ich bin manchmal zu offen) viele versuchen über Ihre Deckung eben nur drüber zu schauen und schweigen sich leider aus.

----------


## lucy230279

also du meinst, ich soll weiterhin so offen sein? nicht dass es euch zuviel wird..

----------


## Obelix1962

Wie gesagt es ist jedem Juser selbst überlassen wie offen er hier schreibt. 
Aber auch jeder kann sich hier im Forum unter einem Pseudonym anmelden(ich hoffe Du verstehst mich)

----------


## Brava

Hei Lucy
Es ist gut wenn du über deine Sorgen schreibst,zu dem ist ein Forum da

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
Könnten wir die Problemlösungen nicht ins Lucy's Thema schreiben "Ist es noch Liebe"? Dann wäre es nicht so durcheinander, denn mit der Mondfinsternis hat die Problemwälzerei auch nicht viel zu tun! 
Danke! 
Andrea*

----------


## Brava

Machen wir

----------


## Patientenschubser

Die betreffenden Beiträge wurden von mir verschoben...  :Smiley:  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

sehr aufmerksam, vielen dank..

----------


## Patientenschubser

so bin ich halt  :Smiley:  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Obelix1962

Halt so richtig Lieb der Kerl 
Gell !

----------


## Patientenschubser

ha an schwob alt, an Kerle wia an Baum, 
sie nannten Ihn Bonsai...  :Smiley:

----------


## Brava

Ehrlich :Huh?: ??

----------


## Patientenschubser

Jawohl, Bonsai....  
Klein und Zart....

----------


## Brava

Na das wohl eher,eben ein ganzer Kerl dank Schappi

----------


## Obelix1962

Windhund

----------


## lucy230279

ja, klein und zart... das mag ich....

----------


## Monsti

Hi Lucy,  auf diese Weise kriegst Du sicher keine hilfreichen Antworten mehr. Aber das Wichtigste wurde ja eh schon gesagt. Also, mach' was draus.  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## lucy230279

hallo monsti,
das ist mir wohl bewusst, aber es hilft mir im mom mich abzulenken und auch mal mit weinen aufzuhören..

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ja komme wir wieder zurück zum Thema. 
Wichtig ist vor allem (das wurde ja schon geschrieben) das Du Dir erstmal selber im klaren bist was Du gerne möchtest.
Wie Du Dir selber das Leben vorstellst und ob er darin überhaupt noch vorkommt, *oder besser* darin überhaupt einen Platz hat. 
Welches Gefühl kommt auf in Dir wenn Du an Ihn denkst oder siehst? 
Oder hats Du sogar vielleicht schon jemanden den Du lieber/gerner hast als Ihn, gibt es womöglich schon einen neuen Menschen in Deinem Leben? Weißt Du es vieleicht noch garnicht das Du schon jemanden anderen mehr magst :Huh?: 
Klingt doof ich weiß, aber ich denke Du weißt schon worauf ich hinaus möchte. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

> aber es hilft mir im mom mich abzulenken und auch mal mit weinen aufzuhören..

 *Hi Lucy! 
Warum weinst Du? Ist es denn nun vorbei oder was veranstaltet Ihr da für einen Kram? 
Verstehe ich nicht so wirklich, entweder bin ich unglücklich und unzufrieden, also ziehe ich Konsequenzen oder aber ich nehme es so, wie es ist und höre mit der Knatscherei auf! 
Diese Probleme, die Ihr beide habt, sind doch auch sicherlich nicht erst in den letzten Wochen aufgetreten, oder? 
Auf der anderen Seite sind 9 Jahre Beziehung eine lange Zeit, vor allem in Eurem Alter und da kann schon mal das ein oder andere Problem auftauchen. Schmeißt man deswegen direkt 9 Jahre hin? 
Du schreibst irgendwo weiter oben, er liebt Dich von ganzem Herzen. Weißt oder glaubst Du das? Was ist mit Dir? Kannst Du auch sagen, JA, ich liebe ihn und ich will mit ihm weiter zusammenleben? 
Das sind alles so Sachen und Fragen, die müßt Ihr unter Euch ausmachen, da helfen Dir auch diese Abschweifungen in diesem Thema nichts, wie Monsti schon schrieb. Dann solltest Du vielleicht Dir erstmal darüber klar werden, was Du eigentlich willst. Ist es Unzufriedenheit, evtl. auch im Job oder mit dem Rheuma, was Dich belastet, worüber Ihr vielleicht auch nicht redet bzw. redet Ihr überhaupt auch mal? Egal ob spezielle Sachen oder Alltagskram? 
Schnapp ihn Dir und sprecht, das muß nicht zuhause sein, daß kann auch draußen irgendwo sein. Weiß er überhaupt, was Dich bewegt wegen evtl. Trennung? 
So doof es klingen mag, aber dann solltest Du abends die Chance ergreifen, wenn Ihr dann beide zuhause seid und Euch zusammensetzen. Das heißt dann auch mal Verzicht, nämlich auf das Forum hier z.B.
Vielleicht verrennst Du Dich auch in irgendwas, was hier auf virtueller Basis läuft....  
Mach was draus! Entweder einen klaren Cut oder aber geht gemeinsam Euren Weg weiter. Aber entscheiden mußt Du Dich schon ganz alleine, da kann Dir hier auch kein Mensch helfen oder Dir irgendwie zu- oder abraten! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea  *

----------


## lucy230279

@schubsi 
vielen dank, werde mir darüber gedanken machen (müssen) 
@teetante   

> *Warum weinst Du?*

 weil meine beziehung nicht das einzige problem ist, was ich habe.  

> *Du schreibst irgendwo weiter oben, er liebt Dich von ganzem Herzen. Weißt oder glaubst Du das? Was ist mit Dir? Kannst Du auch sagen, JA, ich liebe ihn und ich will mit ihm weiter zusammenleben?*

 er sagt es und ich glaub ihm das, ich mag ihn unwahrscheinlich gern, aber habe das gefühl, ich müsste jetzt mal raus aus so einer festen bindung..ob das gefühl liebe noch eine rolle spielt, dessen bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz sicher..   

> *So doof es klingen mag, aber dann solltest Du abends die Chance ergreifen, wenn Ihr dann beide zuhause seid und Euch zusammensetzen. Das heißt dann auch mal Verzicht, nämlich auf das Forum hier z.B.*

 wie du vielleicht gemerkt hast, bin ich nicht mehr ständig hier und auch nur, wenn er nicht zuhause ist, wenn er da ist, verbringen wir die zeit zusammen  

> *Vielleicht verrennst Du Dich auch in irgendwas, was hier auf virtueller Basis läuft....*

 das glaube ich nicht, auch wenn es manchmal danach aussehen sollte  

> *Aber entscheiden mußt Du Dich schon ganz alleine, da kann Dir hier auch kein Mensch helfen oder Dir irgendwie zu- oder abraten!*

 ich wollte auch keine entscheidung abgenommen haben sondern nur ein paar tipps. 
leider scheint niemand zu verstehn oder verstehen zu wollen, dass dieses flirten oder wie auch immer ihr das nennt, mir einfach spaß macht und dazu da ist, mich mal abzulenken, mal auf andere gedanken zu kommen, und das nicht (!) zu lasten meiner beziehung, das hat damit überhaupt nicht zu tun. 
ich danke euch für eure zum teil sehr hilfreichen tipps, merke aber, das mich das ganze hier nicht wirklich weiterbringt.
ich hätte diesen thread vielleicht nicht aufmachen sollen.. ich weiß es nicht..

----------


## Obelix1962

@lucy, 
diesen thread zumachen ich glaube Du bist nicht mehr ! 
Sag mal glaubst Du bei uns (Forumsmitgliedern und Zuschauern) ist alles immer so glänzend ? 
Nein gewiss nicht auch von dennen die hier sich so als Mütterchen oder Väterchen regelmäßig behaupten gibt es einige die froh sind das solche Themen hier überhaupt mal angesprochen werden. 
Schon die Auswahl der Rubrik in der Du diesen Thread gestellt hast hat dies doch bewiesen.
Nicht jeder ist aber so ehrlich und schreibt da gleich drüber, viele fressen da erst alles in sich hinein und es tut hintenraus einen großen Schlag weil sie sich nicht mmehr von Ihrer hochgespielten Meinung trennen könen

----------


## Brava

Lucy Obelix hat recht,nur viele geben es nicht preis öffentlich
lies meine Pn.bitte

----------


## Teetante

> Nicht jeder ist aber so ehrlich und schreibt da gleich drüber, viele fressen da erst alles in sich hinein und es tut hintenraus einen großen Schlag weil sie sich nicht mmehr von Ihrer hochgespielten Meinung trennen könen

  *Hi Obelix! Und alle anderen! 
Der ersten Hälfte des Satzes (nun in blau) stimme ich ja noch bedingt zu, aber bei der zweiten Hälfte (in rot) stellen sich mir die Haare zu berge! 
Lucy kann und wird hier keine Ratschläge bekommen und das ist auch gut so, oder könnte einer von Euch damit leben, weil sie sich auf Euer Anraten hin getrennt hat und totunglücklich ist? 
Irgendwie läuft dieser Thread hier - wie so viele andere zur Zeit auch in diesem Forum - völlig aus dem Ruder und Ihr solltet vielleicht mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen, diese ständigen Flirtereien lassen und dieses Thema auch mal wieder als ernstes Thema betrachten!  
Lucy, auch wenn Du es mir nicht glaubst und widersprichst, die virtuelle Liebelei mit Schubser ist nicht real und selbst wenn Du behauptest, es lenkt Dich ab, dann muß ich Dir mal was schreiben: 
DU sollst Dich nicht ablenken (lassen), DU sollst Dich mit Deinem Leben und Deinen Problemen mal auseinandersetzen!  
Und wenn das geschehen ist und DU eine Lösung für DICH oder für EUCH gefunden hast, dann kannst Du hier auch wieder mal normal mitschreiben, also in dem ganzen Forum, nicht nur hier in dem Thema! 
Unterscheide doch bitte mal Liebe, die auch Probleme bringen kann und Verknalltheit, die erstmal nur die rosarote Brille bringt! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

*Nachtrag:* Auf Wunsch von Lucy wurde dieses Thema geschlossen

----------

